# Shot through the washer hole - Slingshot trick shot



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Just one boring shooting video 😊


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Awesome shooting Kalevala. Soon you wll hit a swinging match like Bill Hayes.

I was thinking of sending you a pm for some information on Sheshou guru. What temperature do you find the bands to become poor performers. ATO75 says they are bad in the cold. Mine have been unusable compared to Snipersling. 10-15 centigrade. Any information will be warmly welcome.

What do you think are the best bands at the moment? 1mm 0.8mm 0.6mm ?

Salutations.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That was a beautiful shot! Outstanding!
🤠🍻  🏜🌵😁🍻


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

We need a notary public to endorse that shot.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Now that’s what I call the impossible shot, dang fine shooting brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Excellent shooting man!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn brother!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Konrad said:


> Awesome shooting Kalevala. Soon you wll hit a swinging match like Bill Hayes.
> 
> I was thinking of sending you a pm for some information on Sheshou guru. What temperature do you find the bands to become poor performers. ATO75 says they are bad in the cold. Mine have been unusable compared to Snipersling. 10-15 centigrade. Any information will be warmly welcome.
> 
> ...


Thanks Konrad 🙏👍😎
I think swinging match is possible, but light it up noooo......
Just watched my videos and looks like -1°C is coldest I have been shooting.
No problem in that temperature. 
It might be that Sheshou is not anti-freeze like Snipersling (not sure). 

If should pick one those thicknesses, that would be 0,8 ???
Difficult to say, I usually like to try 0,5 and 0,7 thick bands.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> That was a beautiful shot! Outstanding!
> 🤠🍻  🏜🌵😁🍻


Thanks mate 👊😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> We need a notary public to endorse that shot.


😂


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Now that’s what I call the impossible shot, dang fine shooting brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks SLING-N-SHOT 🙏👍😎
Shooting with one frame and same bands longer time makes a big difference to accuracy.
I usually use one frame once and then something else.
Washer hole was 10mm and ammo 6mm.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> Excellent shooting man!


Thanks Sandstorm 🙏🤘😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn brother!!


Thanks bro 👊😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Fantastic shooting


Thank You very much Tag 👍😊
I hope You have everything OK.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Great shot!


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

Kalevala,
1mm guru. I use a slingshot rifle 50x20mm 675mm draw 10mm steel 70-80m/s. Terrible 1inch left 1 inch right, bands pre streched. When i used sniper sling yellow 0.8 accuracy is very good 8mm steel, heavy pouch laminated, 1.2 grams. I have 3-9x40 scope, bench rested, no float in the aiming pattern. I dont care which band it is, I care for accuracy.

If you keep it up, you will end up being one of the greats. When it starts to get easy, step up the difficulty. It will never end. If you ever shoot a bow, you will hit a tennis ball at 100 yards with this level of skill. A+++

Congradulation on the all the hard work you have done so far.

Salutations.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

David D said:


> Great shot!


Thank You very much Dave 🙏👍😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Konrad said:


> Kalevala,
> 1mm guru. I use a slingshot rifle 50x20mm 675mm draw 10mm steel 70-80m/s. Terrible 1inch left 1 inch right, bands pre streched. When i used sniper sling yellow 0.8 accuracy is very good 8mm steel, heavy pouch laminated, 1.2 grams. I have 3-9x40 scope, bench rested, no float in the aiming pattern. I dont care which band it is, I care for accuracy.
> 
> If you keep it up, you will end up being one of the greats. When it starts to get easy, step up the difficulty. It will never end. If you ever shoot a bow, you will hit a tennis ball at 100 yards with this level of skill. A+++
> ...


Why I get feeling, that You are using quite too much rubber with 10mm steel.
One example: Card cut from 22m with 10mm steel, draw 74cm, bands 0,75 (Catty Shack Hunting Series), 20-15 taper. 
I haven't done any speed tests for a long time, so I have no idea, how fast that set is. Those bands are not maxed out, so it's possible get more speed.

Thanks for Your kind words Konrad🙏😊
Ending to be one of the greats is a long way to go (and perhaps not even possible), if every video gets watched only about 70 times...
Seven years shooting, about 570 videos done and few thousands rounds shot.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

nice style and nice shot


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! Great shot. I would've been happy if I hit the washer! Go "K" !


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

🙂


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

What a shot!🎯💥


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Another great shot and video


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Pedroito said:


> nice style and nice shot


Thanks Pedroito 🙏👍😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> SWEET


Thanks hoggy 👊😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Wow! Great shot. I would've been happy if I hit the washer! Go "K" !


Thanks Flatband 🙏😊
Seeing that washer wasn't easy, because sun was shining and grey asphalt wasn't great background for grey washer.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Whytey said:


> 🙂


👍😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Rb1984 said:


> What a shot!🎯💥


Thanks Rb1984 🙏👍😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Got Bands said:


> Another great shot and video


Thank You very much Got Bands 👍😊


----------

